# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du Lịch Nha Trang - Đà Lạt Siêu Khuyến Mại

## nam_avitour

Thời gian: 5 Ngày 4 đêm
Giá: 7.800.000 VNĐ
Khởi hang: Thứ 6 Hàng tuần (từ 31/5)
Phương tiện: Máy bay Viet jesair
Xuất phát: Hà Nội
Địa điểm: Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 
Liên hệ: 043 566 7447 - 0123 566 7447 (Mr Quân)
*Ngày** 01:** H**à* *N**ội* *-**Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( Ăn: Trưa, Tối )* 
 * Sáng:* Xe ô tô và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn tại 18 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hà Nội đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi *N**ha* *T**rang*. Đến sân bay Cam Ranh xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn trưa.*
Chiều:* Sau khi ăn trưa khởi hành đi *Đà Lạt,* khu nghỉ mát nổi tiếng của Việt Nam. Tới *Đà Lạt,*  thành phố cao nguyên của tình yêu và huyền thoại, Quý khách nhận  phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối và thưởng thức hương vị cà  phê, rượu vang của Đà lạt hoặc tự do ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương về  đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại KS 4*  * Ngày 02: Tham Quan Đà Lạt ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối )* 
 * Sáng:* Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Nhà Thờ Domain De Marie, Dinh Bảo Đại.* Ăn trưa.*
Chiều:* Đoàn tiếp tục đi thăm *Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ghé thăm lò mứt*. *Vườn Hoa Thành Phố.* Ăn tối và dạo chơi thành phố. Nghỉ đêm tại KS 4*. * Ngày 03: Đà Lạt - Nha Trang ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối )* 
 * Sáng:*Ăn sáng. Trả phòng khách sạn quý khách lên xe khởi hành đi *Nha Trang,* thành phố của biển và gió được mệnh danh là địa Trung Hải của Việt Nam dọc đường Quý khách ghé thăm *Thác Pren.* Đến Nha Trang Quý khách ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.*
Chiều:* Quý khách ra ga cáp treo đi thăm *KDL Vinpearland* với các trò chơi như: *Quay nhào lộn, xem phim 4D, khám phá thủy Cung, xem biểu diễn nhạc nước – nơi tổ chức cuộc thi hoa hậu thế giới..*. Quý khách đi cáp treo trở về thành phố. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại KS 3*.
* Ngày 04: Tham Quan Nha Trang ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối )* 
 * Sáng:* Quý khách dậy sớm tắm biển và ngắm cảnh bình minh trên biển. Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn ra bến thuyền thăm *vịnh Nha Trang: Hòn Mun, Hòn Một,* Quý khách tự do lặn biển và khám phá vẻ đẹp của tầng san hô. Đoàn tiếp tục thăm *hồ cá Trí Nguyên,* nơi trưng bày các sinh vật biển quý hiếm. Quý khách tự do tắm biển *Bãi Tranh*. Thuyền về tới bến, Quý khách ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Xe đưa đoàn tham quan *Hòn Chồng, chùa Long Sơn, tháp Bà Ponaga** - tự do tắm bùn tại trung tâm khoáng bùn tháp Bà.* Ăn tối với món nem *Ninh Hòa,* đặc sản của Nha Trang. Nghỉ đêm KS 3*
* Ngày 05: Nha Trang - Hà Nội ( Ăn: Sáng )*
 *Sáng:*Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc mua sắm tại *trung tâm thương mại chợ Đầm, Nha Trang*.  Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến  bay về Hà Nội. Xe đón Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu, chia tay Quý khách.  Kết thúc chương trình.


*Giá trọn gói cho 01 khách (Đoàn áp dụng cho 15 khách người lớn trở lên)* *Người lớn*
*Chính sách giá trẻ em*
*Phòng đơn*

* 4 - dưới 11 tuổi* 
* 2 - dưới 4 tuổi*
* Dưới 2 tuổi*

* 7.800.000 vnđ*
* 4.900.000 vnđ*
*2.700.000 vnđ*
* 380.000 vnđ*
* 1.800.000 vnđ*



*Giá b**ao gồm* :


 -          Vé máy bay Hà Nội – Nha trang – Hà Nội (Vé đoàn),
 -          *Thuế sân bay, phí an ninh hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu*
 -          Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 (2giường/phòng – nhóm lẻ khách sử dụng phòng 3 giường)
-          Khách sạn tại Nha trang:  Nhật Thành, Olympic, Đông Hưng, Quốc Tế, Phú Quý II, Hải Yến, Hải Âu, Memory, Summer, Green… -          *Khách sạn tại Đà Lạt khách sạn 4*:* khách sạn Shaphir 4* hoặc tương đương
 -          Xe ô tô điều hoà máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình.
 -          Các bữa ăn theo chương trình 100.000 đông/ khách/bữa ăn chính. Ăn sáng tại khách sạn
 -          Quý khách được lo vé vào cổng tại các điểm du lịch trong chương trình.
 -          Tàu du lịch tham quan vịnh Nha Trang.
 -          Quý khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 đồng/ người.
 -          Quý khách được phục vụ khăn lạnh, nước suối trên xe, định mức 1 chai / người/ ngày.
 -          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm nhiệt tình, thuyết minh tuyến điểm, phục vụ đoàn ăn nghỉ theo chương trình.
*Giá k**hông bao gồm:*
 -          *Chi phí vé cáp treo và các trò chơi tại  khu du lịch Vinpearland,* 
 -          *Chi phí tắm khoáng bùn.*
 -          Ngủ phòng đơn, đồ uống. ăn các bữa trên tàu hoả. chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.
 -          Chi phí xuất lại vé máy bay nếu xuất vé sai (sai tên, họ,  đệm) do khách hàng cung cấp tên không chính xác: 500.000 đồng hoàn vé  theo đoàn + chi phí xuất vé mới (giá vé lẻ nếu còn chỗ).
*Lưu ý:* 
 -          Thứ tự các điểm thăm quan có thể thay đổi để phù  hợp với chương trình thực tế của đoàn song vẫn đảm bảo đầy  đủ các điểm thăm quan
 -          Giờ bay có thể thay đổi theo giờ bay của Hàng không Vietjet Air
 -          Khi đi máy bay quý khách nên mang theo một trong các  giấy tờ sau: (Chứng minh thư nhân dân còn hạn dưới 15 năm, hoặc  hộ chiếu, giấy khai sinh (đối với trẻ em) để làm thủ tục lên  máy bay.


Công ty Du lịch Hàng không Việt Nam Avitour
    Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà 96 Hoàng Văn Thái | P. Khương Mai | Q. Thanh Xuân | Hà Nội
    Điện thoại: (84 4) 3566 7447 | Fax: (84 4) 3566 7447 | Email: avitour2010@gmail.com
    Hotline: 0123 566 7447 (Mr Quân)

----------

